# Biopsy for small fiber neuropathy



## coorbeck (Sep 4, 2009)

I bill for a Neurologist who wants to take biopsies for diagnosing the presence of small fiber neuropathy.  The lab that performs the pathological component of this test has told him that we will bill with the biopsy codes 11100-11101.  My concern is that the codes indicate a biopsy of lesion.  The test requires three separate punch biopsies performed on the thigh, calf, and foot regions in order to make a true diagnosis.  There is no "lesion" present on top of the skin.  Can anyone confirm if this is an appropriate coding scenario?

Thanks for your help! ~Chris, CPC


----------

